#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  Vientiane Pubs and Nightlife

## dirtydog

I think we all agree that Lao beer is better than Thai beer but now in Vientiane they are opening up upmarket pubs and British style pubs, only problem is that they are charging a premium on the beer, so best to go to these pubs during the happy hour when the prices are on par with the restaurants and low end bars in Vientiane.

This pub is on the same road as the Samlor Pub which is an aircon pub, but this one has outside seating and a luxurious inside, the building is about 4 storeys tall but looks outstanding, trouble is it was dark and I was pissed when I left so didn't get a picture of the building, its on either Samsenthai Road or the next one up Setthatharit Road down towards the morning market and the bus station, can't miss the place as it really is classy.

Outside they have granite tables and a few tvs, they serve food and snacks, beer Lao draught during happy hour was 15,000kip for a liter but they also served these mini kegs you could have on your table, they looked quite smart, heres one of our jugs being poured.



Climbing plants all up the front of the building.



Nice clean toilets and marble counters.

----------


## sjaak327

Kob Chai Deu one of the most popular places in downtown Vientiane.

Khop Chai Deu Restaurant-Bar

Bia Lao Sot (Beer Lao draught) is just so good, main reason I go there. Prices of booze are steep as compared to other places in Lao, but cheap compared to booze prices anywhere in Thailand. 

Many tourist and visa runners in this place.

----------


## Jet Gorgon

^ Where is that place?

----------


## Fast Eddie

It's right near the fountain, facing on to the road that runs past it parallel to the Mekong.

----------


## Rigger

> Kob Chai Deu one of the most popular places in downtown Vientiane.
> 
> Khop Chai Deu Restaurant-Bar
> 
> Bia Lao Sot (Beer Lao draught) is just so good, main reason I go there. Prices of booze are steep as compared to other places in Lao, but cheap compared to booze prices anywhere in Thailand. 
> 
> Many tourist and visa runners in this place.


Yeh I think it is Aussie owned as well, good food and the beer is cold

----------


## spliff

^ I always get their "steak Lao"

----------


## Vientianeboy

No it is not Aussie owned; it is Lao owned. Bor Pen Yang is part Aussie owned.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I always end up spending my entire trip to Loas in there. :Smile:

----------


## Udonite

I love the place. I always eat and drink here when I'm in Vientiane.
It has good atmosphere, and I like the mixed crowd of locals and westerners.

I wish there was a place like this in Udon Thani.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Maybe you could think of it. :Smile:

----------


## Jarvis

> love the place. I always eat and drink here when I'm in Vientiane


same here

----------


## Vientianeboy

In terms of a pub, it is quite enjoyable. In terms of food, there are far better places to eat here.

----------


## BenBenBaa

I spent a happy happy hour there once. Beer Lao Dark is worth a try too

----------


## bart

I always end up spending my entire trip to Loas in there. :Smile: [/quote]

looks a great place ,
are there any   local  ladies ,    if  required .
i like dark beer/ladies . please .

----------


## Bettyboo

Yep, me too...

Haven't been to Laos in 3 or 4 years, but used to go a fair bit and the last few times spent it in here, then would go up the street to the French restaurant for the set lunch/dinner. Very nice indeed.

The last pic brings back some nice memories, I'd love to take a long weekend up there again, and just relax and drink beer and eat some cheap french food...

----------


## Bettyboo

Bart, I think it's illegal for  Laos women to spend time in a foreigners room/overnight - and it's enforced too. I saw some 'ladies' that Socal would be into, but, at least when I went there a few years back, it's not like Thailand...

----------


## blue

liked the dark beer beer best , stronger too





> are there any local ladies , if required .


think  there is some  laws in Laos which forbids sex between Laotians  and foreigners unless  married .
 but   at least the place isnt mongerised like some Thai islands and towns

----------


## spikebs4

yes bart theres plenty females , not as good as thailand then again what is .. if you cant find for yourself ask a barman/hotel-staff ...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> liked the dark beer beer best , stronger too


That photo looks very familiar...

----------


## blue

from google images 
you drink it !?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> you drink it !?


Just after I took that photo, in fact.

----------


## Bettyboo

I did a dark beer tasting night at Mulligans once. There were 5 different options (Guinness, an Aussie dark beer and 2 German dark beer, as well as BLD), and Beer Laos Dark was by far the worst tasting. Still, it's cheap, makes a change and I quite like drinking it - Beer Laos draft in Vientienne would be a better fit for me.

----------


## Pol the Pot

Seems to me to be a kind or stout, I'm not a huge fan though we can get it here.

----------


## Bettyboo

I think everyone jumped on it (BLD) cause it was new and made a change; it's not actually particularly good though...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I did a dark beer tasting night at Mulligans once. There were 5 different options (Guinness, an Aussie dark beer and 2 German dark beer, as well as BLD), and Beer Laos Dark was by far the worst tasting. Still, it's cheap, makes a change and I quite like drinking it - Beer Laos draft in Vientienne would be a better fit for me.


The thing with DBL seems to be that 50% of the bottles are no good. When it's right, it's pretty good; certainly better than the Coopers, but quite often you get a very distinct metallic taste to it, which ruins it.

----------


## Bettyboo

May be true. I'm not an expert to that extent. But, you're right insomuchas the Coopers came off second worst in my personal tasting test, it was much more expensive too. The German dark beers and Guinness tasted, to me, a lot better.

----------


## Breny

Kob Chai is a great bar, I had a drink called black panther in there which is very similar to Guinness, but its 7.5%  and nice drink.

  And it is illegal to have "relations" with a Lao lady, Ive heard of a sting where you take a lady back to your hotel you pay the reception off and about 20 mins later a knock at the door, Busted, its the rozzers, fine please sir.

----------


## the dogcatcher

I haven't been to V town in a year. Love it.
Take care with the ladies. Might well be a Laody boy.
Cracking country.

----------


## dooley110

> Kob Chai is a great bar, I had a drink called black panther in there which is very similar to Guinness, but its 7.5%  and nice drink.
> 
>   And it is illegal to have "relations" with a Lao lady, Ive heard of a sting where you take a lady back to your hotel you pay the reception off and about 20 mins later a knock at the door, Busted, its the rozzers, fine please sir.


If me and my lady Lao are caught pants down, what are the penalties?

----------


## FarangRed

5000$

----------


## albarb

Looking forward to my Visa-run today and may add a few extra days in Vientiane and/or Luang Prabang.....

----------


## Vientianeboy

> 5000$


Rubbish. Did you just make up this figure?

----------


## Bogon

^ Might have to eat a slice of humble pie and make an apology there mate.

*Relationship with Lao Citizens:* Lao law prohibits  sexual contact between foreign citizens and Lao nationals except when  the two parties have been married                            in accordance with Lao Family Law. Any  foreigner who enters into a sexual relationship with a Lao national  risks being interrogated,                            detained, arrested, or fined. Lao police have  confiscated passports and imposed fines of up to *$5,000* on foreigners  who enter                            into unapproved sexual relationships. The Lao  party to the relationship may be jailed without trial. Foreigners are  not permitted                            to invite Lao nationals of the opposite sex  to their hotel rooms; police may raid hotel rooms without notice or  consent.

Source - Laos

Bit ironic having the name Vientianeboy and not knowing this comman law.

----------


## breaky9973

If you want to have some fun with ladies in Vientiane..just ask the tuk tuk driver for lao lady.

He probably will take you some brothel and after picking your choice, you and the lady can do your business there or a guesthouse nearby. Much safer IMHO then taking a lady to your room.

----------


## the dogcatcher

Think you're ok wiyh the Laodies as long as you don't go back to their place.
I don't stay at Laosy's when I'm up there.
V Boy have you got any pics of the new development on the front there down by the river.
Like to see what they've done.

----------


## Mr Orange

> Relationship with Lao Citizens: Lao law prohibits sexual contact between foreign citizens and Lao nationals except when the two parties have been married in accordance with Lao Family Law. Any foreigner who enters into a sexual relationship with a Lao national risks being interrogated, detained, arrested, or fined. Lao police have confiscated passports and imposed fines of up to $5,000 on foreigners who enter into unapproved sexual relationships. The Lao party to the relationship may be jailed without trial. Foreigners are not permitted to invite Lao nationals of the opposite sex to their hotel rooms; police may raid hotel rooms without notice or consent.


chances of paying 5k are very slim

----------


## nigelandjan

Cheers DD I am so looking forward to living in the Udon area  :Smile:

----------


## Bogon

> chances of paying 5k are very slim


Agree, but there is always that slim chance.

----------


## breaky9973

> Think you're ok wiyh the Laodies as long as you don't go back to their place.
> I don't stay at Laosy's when I'm up there.
> V Boy have you got any pics of the new development on the front there down by the river.
> Like to see what they've done.


I was there last December. They are pretty much done with most the development. It just looks like a big slab of concrete if you ask me but if you come in the evening time the area is pretty lively, especially in front of Bor Pen Yang and Intercity Hotel.

I didn't make photo's this time, so maybe next time.

Now the new shopping mall is also finished just still need shops to move in. They could use some more brand name things in Vientiane.

----------


## navydoubs1977

> I was there last December. They are pretty much done with most the development. It just looks like a big slab of concrete if you ask me but if you come in the evening time the area is pretty lively, especially in front of Bor Pen Yang and Intercity Hotel.


Think you should come and look again. The whole of Vientiane New World is there now.

Dont like the centre at all, just full of Farrangs! Most with big attitudes, the outskirts with the little, mostly Laos customer restaurants are much nicer, and hell of alot cheaper!!!

----------

